# state park pass???



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I Want to buy a state park pass but when i was looking at state parks it did not include PV. Thats the only one i will go to. but 10 a time is kinda high so i wanna do the 75. will the state park get my free boat launching? thanks. prob head up to pv tomorrow


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think PV has a state park associated with it. Someone was just talking about how expensive their annual pass is.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It doesn't inclue PV I think there pass is $100 and only includes PV... YUK!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> It doesn't inclue PV I think there pass is $100 and only includes PV... YUK!


$110- booooo


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> I Want to buy a state park pass but when i was looking at state parks it did not include PV. Thats the only one i will go to. but 10 a time is kinda high so i wanna do the 75. will the state park get my free boat launching? thanks. prob head up to pv tomorrow


The state parks pass is the way to go but only if you use it at least 7 times or more a year. I know it cost $10 to launch a Willard but I'm not sure if all the state parks are going to that price or not. There is a $5 off coupon in the Fishing Guide this year so that will bring the state pass down to $70. The state parks pass is good for a year from the date you buy it and gets you into all state parks for boat launching and day use. The state pass can be used on any car or truck but from what I understand the PV pass is put on your trailer when you go to PV and only that trailer and the truck that pulls it gets in free with that one pass. You will have to pay another $110 to use another boat or float tube, sounds like a big rip off to me. WH


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks alot. . guess i wont be buying one after all. dont know if i will be going 11 times to pay it off. now if we could use it on 2 different boats i could.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

There is *NO* state presence at Pineview; it is all Federal and run by a concessionaire. The Utah State Parks Pass will not work at Pineview. And the $110 for the annual Pineview pass (good ONLY at Pineview) is absolutely obscene. :evil: :evil: :evil:

I do not fish Pineview except through the ice.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

def a rip offffffffffffffffffffffffffff

if utahns were smart, you'd picket and organize, but your not so you wont , you'll just bitch and pay it


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> def a rip offffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> if utahns were smart, you'd picket and organize, but your not so you wont , you'll just **** and pay it


I wish I had a pot-stirring smiley. :roll:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> def a rip offffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> if utahns were smart, you'd picket and organize, but your not so you wont , you'll just **** and pay it


Dear Inbreeded Scholastic Challenged Associate:

Please allow me the opportunity to share this thought. "People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."

Sincerely,

A Fellow Utahan (spelled with an "a" after the "h")


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Improv,

I am NOT picking on you, but either spelling (Utahn/Utahan) is correct. I believe 'Utahn' is probably more prevalent but I could be wrong.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Shhhh – be quite, maybe he won’t know. 

I knew I should have gone with the “your” – it should have been “you’re” as in “you are”.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Improv said:


> Shhhh - be *quite*, maybe he won't know.
> 
> I knew I should have gone with the "your" - it should have been "you're" as in "you are".


How does a person be *quite* ? :mrgreen:


----------

